# Rental advice?



## ondeadlin (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd like to [rent a timeshare at OKW.]  I've traded in for full weeks before, but never rented.  

What's my best strategy for securing a 2BR (and maybe two 2BR or one Grand Villa) for these days?  Is $10/point a realistic price to pay? Any and all advice is welcome.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 5, 2012)

ondeadlin said:


> I'd like to [rent a timeshare at OKW.]  I've traded in for full weeks before, but never rented.
> 
> What's my best strategy for securing a 2BR (and maybe two 2BR or one Grand Villa) for these days?  Is $10/point a realistic price to pay? Any and all advice is welcome.



Look at Bonnet Creek with Wyndham.  A number of people rent at Bonnet Creek that participate on the board, I think.

Sorry about that.  Just checked Wyndham availability.  Nothing is showing as open for those dates.


----------



## ondeadlin (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, Denise - I rent so rarely that I forgot the rule!  Can I say that I'm looking for a Wednesday through Sunday reservation in spring of 2013?  Part of what I was wondering is whether that particular combination is more or less difficult to pull off.

I'd consider Bonnet Creek as well and would welcome any advice on that front also.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 5, 2012)

ondeadlin said:


> Sorry, Denise - I rent so rarely that I forgot the rule!  Can I say that I'm looking for a Wednesday through Sunday reservation in spring of 2013?  Part of what I was wondering is whether that particular combination is more or less difficult to pull off.
> 
> I'd consider Bonnet Creek as well and would welcome any advice on that front also.



Did not check all Wyndhams in Flordia.  Maybe Cypress Palms and Star Island.

Here is one for Star Island.

03/27/2012 4 1 Bedroom Suite A-side   58,500  29,250   
03/27/2012 4 1 Bedroom Suite A-side   58,500  29,250

Best of luck, and duck, Dennis may not be far behind.

Here are some for Bonnet Creek:


04/25/2012 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe   73,000  N/A   
04/25/2012 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe     73,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
04/25/2012 2 2 Bedroom Deluxe  26,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
04/27/2012 2 2 Bedroom Deluxe  47,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
04/25/2012 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe    73,000  N/A   
04/25/2012 4 3 Bedroom Deluxe    112,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change.


----------



## Dsauer1 (Feb 5, 2012)

*OKW Rental*

At $10 per point a Spring reservation in a 2 Bdrm at OKW will run about $3,000 for a week and reservations could be made in the April-May 2012 time frame. 

[Buying/selling/renting/trading not permitted in the forums - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Best of luck, and duck, Dennis may not be far behind.



You keep calling me Dennis - do you know that my name is Den*ise*, and I'm female?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2012)

A gentle reminder:  You may not request or offer rentals in the discussion forums.  Thank  you!


----------



## presley (Feb 5, 2012)

THere is a rent/transfer board on mouseowners.com.  You will be able to find someone who can rent you a reservation.  However, DVC doesn't allow members to book sooner than 11 months out.  So, you can put a thread up, but it won't get filled right away.  Also, booking that far out, most owners want more than $10./per point.  The $10. range is for points that will expire sooner rather than later.  

Another thing you can do is go on the WDW site and see how much it would cost to rent directly from Disney.  Again, you are pretty far out.  Not sure if the site will let you book that far in advance.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 5, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> You keep calling me Dennis - do you know that my name is Den*ise*, and I'm female?



Sorry, no bad intent, I just do not spell well at all (not an excuse).  I will make a point of spelling your name correctly.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 6, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> A gentle reminder:  You may not request or offer rentals in the discussion forums.  Thank  you!



maybe you need to post a picture?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2012)

stanleyu said:


> maybe you need to post a picture?



I've posted many pictures on TUG...


----------

